#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 是一個半成品頭XD還未上毛毛布

## Charlinkle

新手第一次製作難免有瑕疵了，大約一星期的時間，做出來海棉頭骨 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 狗熊

> 新手第一次製作難免有瑕疵了，大約一星期的時間，做出來海棉頭骨


應該是啦！難免会有的事，特別是獸裝來說就更是了
記得可能還要裝個風扇之類的機器在你的獸頭內，不然的話可能會悶哦！ :wuffer_wink:

----------


## Charlinkle

> 應該是啦！難免会有的事，特別是獸裝來說就更是了
> 記得可能還要裝個風扇之類的機器在你的獸頭內，不然的話可能會悶哦！


嗯嗯ww
 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~ Charlinkle

哇喔，自己手工製作的呀!!很厲害耶 :jcdragon-want: 
滿期待後續上毛毛的樣子

----------

